# Desert Tortoise has a soft shell- help please



## wundawhoim (Jun 28, 2009)

*Hi
my desert tortoise hibernated too long, and now has a soft shell. i had been keeping him under his vitalite for most of the afternoon/evening (in his inside terrarium), but my limited tortoise knowledge tells me to put him outside in his "dog house" with a shoe box opened up with a "door" and shredded paper for its floor. he can be in the sun (dog house shaded) or go into his box to stay out of any direct sunlight. maybe he need to see the herp vet. any help will be greatly appreciated.
Uno is 5 years old, approx.
wundawhoim*


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2009)

There is more going on that just a long hibernation. You are correct to assume that you need to see the tortoise vet. And the sooner the better. Once the shell starts to get soft, it requires immediate treatment, and liquid calcium works the best for this. The vet would be able to help you with that.

Yvonne


----------



## wundawhoim (Jun 28, 2009)

emysemys said:


> There is more going on that just a long hibernation. You are correct to assume that you need to see the tortoise vet. And the sooner the better. Once the shell starts to get soft, it requires immediate treatment, and liquid calcium works the best for this. The vet would be able to help you with that.
> 
> Yvonne


thank you! will do tomorrow. 
Kimberly.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Kimberly please keep us posted on Uno's progress.


----------



## wundawhoim (Jul 1, 2009)

took her to vet (she's a girl!). calcium shot and liquid food w/syringe. they "guazed " her up because she oozed the liquid from the soft shell. how do i feed a tortoise liquid calcium w/syringe and also food that i am to mix and feed w/syringe? how do you open a DT's mouth? i need some more help here. back to vet in 2 wks; 50-50 chance she will make it, but she's a strong one. thx.


----------



## Shelly (Jul 1, 2009)

You gotta hold her head tightly and simply pry the jaws apart. Put the tube down her throat, careful to avoid the windpipe, and pump it in.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 1, 2009)

You can use something clean and flat to help assist pry/hold the beak open, like maybe the end of a small spoon or something you may have, depending on the tort size. It will help to have a second person too. Glad to here she went to the vet, and I hope she can make a recovery. Best wishes.


----------

